# The louse and the mosquito



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey,
I m sure guys u must have heard the story the louse and the mosquito........by vikram seth........i wanted a script of tht...if i could get it on the net???


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 1, 2008)

no one read it...itz frm the beastly tales of vikram seth


----------



## chesss (Feb 1, 2008)

*www.google.com/search?num=10&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=louse+mosquito+vikram
are you looking for the book bescription or blurb or whole plot?

You can also try librarything.com for book description and/or blurb


----------



## rajivrocks (Feb 1, 2008)

_The Crocodile and the Monkey_
_The Louse and the Mosquito_
_The Mouse and the Snake_
_The Rat and the Ox_
_The Eagle and the Beetle_
_The Hare and the Tortoise_
_The Cat and the Cock_
_The Goat and the Ram_
_The Frog and the Nightingale_
_The Elephant and the Tragopan_
The above fables in poetry are written by Vikram Seth in _* Beastly Tales from Here and There...

*_I've read the 1st 2nd and the 5th poems..search out the english books of primary classes or hit a library..I'm searching for you, if i found will reply in this thread..


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 2, 2008)

any 1 got it


----------

